# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Blaasjes op benen en armen

## kayro

Vannacht werd ik wakker van de jeuk, wat ik wel vaker heb, het mieren gevoel noem ik het maar.
Dan ga ik er altijd even uit en zag tot mijn verbazing dat ik allemaal blaasjes van ongeveer 2 cm op mijn benen armen en rug had zitten.
Ze waren wit met vocht en een rode kring erom heen.
Eerste instantie dacht ik aan muggen bulden en heb ze ingesmeerd en ben weer gaan slapen.
Dat ik vanmorgen wakker werd was alles weer verdwenen.
Wie herkent dit of weet wat het kan zijn?

groetjes danielle

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Danielle heb je toevallig gister in de zon gezeten, dan zou het evt. met een zonne allergie te maken kunnen hebben. Met een groet Chicka

----------


## Petra717

Danielle, 

Ik durf zo 1,2,3 niet te zeggen wat het geweest is, maar zal het wel even in de gaten houden! 

Groetjes, 
Petra

----------


## kayro

Hoi, ik heb gisteren niet in de zon gezeten, maar had ik in de zon gezeten, dan zat het op plekken onder mijn kleding. En ze waren ook zo mega groot.
Maar in ieder geval bedankt voor de tip.
groetjes Danielle

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Danielle,

Die blaasje in combinatie met het 'mieren' gevoel lijken mij toch een allergie te zijn. Hou het eens in de gaten of je het vaker krijgt, en ga dan voor de zekerheid eens langs de huisarts. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## blondy26

ik heb dit altijd al op mijn benen en elleboog, durf niet naar dokter gaan want weet niet wat het is, zijn allemaal ruwe bollekes meestal wit maar rood ook, als ik mijn broek uitdoe jeukt dat verschrikkelijk maar ook niet elke dag.

----------

